# Girls Just Wanna Have Fu-un?



## ABM

:clap:


----------



## stupendous

Uhhh...I don't get it!


----------



## NateBishop3

stupendous said:


> Uhhh...I don't get it!


I think it's Rebecca what's her name.


----------



## #10

We all probably read Blazer's Edge, what's the point of posting every single thing they have over here?


----------



## World B. Free

What a douche


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

This is stupid. She has a private life an can do whatever she wants. It's a picture of her and a friend, let's just leave it at that!


----------



## ¹²³

Where is the naked ones?


----------



## The Professional Fan

I want to make out with Harlow. Yep. Just make out.


----------



## TLo

Those are the chicks that ABM took home from the Blazer Bash a few years ago.


----------



## NateBishop3

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> This is stupid. She has a private life an can do whatever she wants. It's a picture of her and a friend, let's just leave it at that!


I wouldn't look at it that way. The fact that people even care says that she has achieved a level of fame, and if you're in entertainment that's what you aspire for. It will always have its up and downs. Just have to live with it.


----------



## barfo

NateBishop3 said:


> I wouldn't look at it that way. The fact that people even care says that she has achieved a level of fame, and if you're in entertainment that's what you aspire for. It will always have its up and downs. Just have to live with it.


Ok, Dan, I guess it is fine to post those naked pictures of NateBishop3 that you've been saving!

"Man who revealed Oden at 24hr fitness caught on film with blazer mod, goat, and 30 lbs of silly putty"

barfo


----------



## NateBishop3

barfo said:


> Ok, Dan, I guess it is fine to post those naked pictures of NateBishop3 that you've been saving!
> 
> "Man who revealed Oden at 24hr fitness caught on film with blazer mod, goat, and 30 lbs of silly putty"
> 
> barfo



... he told me burned all of those? :eek8:


----------



## ABM

Holy, crap, some of you.. :azdaja:

Didja SEE the hands clapping above her picture?

The point of the matter is that, yes, Rebecca has a life outside of of running up and down the Blazers courtside...

Oh, and HCP, I could see how you'd be a bit upset with my thread. I mean, afterall, you _did_ take her to the prom.


----------



## meru

HispanicCausinPanic's .sig said:


> I took Rebecca Haarlow to prom!


Are you still a limo driver?


----------



## NateBishop3

meru said:


> Are you still a limo driver?


Bravo sir! :clap2:


----------



## B_&_B

Erin Andrews, Rebecca Harlow, Erin Bates, etc. etc. make watching sports on TV more enjoyable for me! :biggrin:

And I miss Melissa Stark!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

That was actually very funny! I'm not upset, but she's just chillin' with friends making some funny faces. Let's move on baby!


----------



## ABM

B_&_B said:


> Erin Andrews......


I hear ya.

BTW, did you happen to catch THIS?


----------



## B_&_B

I'm not convinced that's even Rebecca in that picture.


----------



## ABM

HCP, since you asked, the RH picture was found here:

http://www.blazersedge.com/

You'll need to scroll down.

Hey, don't shoot the _messenger_.


----------



## B_&_B

I just saw Melissa Stark doing Olympic coverage!!! :cheers:


----------



## MARIS61

Uh, ABM...don't want to say you're a jinx, but...

http://www.obit-mag.com/viewmedia.php/prmMID/5081


----------



## Hector

ABM said:


> BTW, did you happen to catch THIS?


Now, that is a picture worth saving.

(I changed your link just a tad.)


----------



## Ed O

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Let's move on baby!


God I hate these kinds of posts. How long does it take for people to realize that they are capable of moving along without telling the rest of us what we ought (or ought not) be discussing.

I think the pic was funny, and reminds us all that just because someone is holding a microphone it doesn't mean they are immune to the effects of alcohol.

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Ed O said:


> God I hate these kinds of posts. How long does it take for people to realize that they are capable of moving along without telling the rest of us what we ought (or ought not) be discussing.
> 
> I think the pic was funny, and reminds us all that just because someone is holding a microphone it doesn't mean they are immune to the effects of alcohol.
> 
> Ed O.


Nah......I'll just keep telling you what to do. I love how much I upset you.


----------



## Ed O

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Nah......I'll just keep telling you what to do. I love how much I upset you.


If only you occasionally mixed in some insight into basketball or something remotely humorous, that'd be acceptable.

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Ed O said:


> If only you occasionally mixed in some insight into basketball or something remotely humorous, that'd be acceptable.
> 
> Ed O.


So you don't think I have insight into the game of basketball?


----------



## MARIS61

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> So you don't think I have insight into the game of basketball?


That's okay. Ed O's never remotely humorous.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Ed O said:


> If only you occasionally mixed in some insight into basketball or something remotely humorous, that'd be acceptable.
> 
> Ed O.


Wow. I'm normally pretty ready to back you, Ed, but I find HCP to be _regularly_ at _least_ remotely humorous and ranking with Barfo for the periodic knee-slapper. He also pretty regularly chimes in with thoughtful and considered basketball perspectives -- I don't always _agree_ with him but then there's no one here that's true of. Maybe you're conflating him with someone else? :whoknows:


----------



## PorterIn2004

MARIS61 said:


> That's okay. Ed O's never remotely humorous.


Untrue, of course, but still a strong candidate for line of the week.


----------



## someone

I bet Greg Oden is right inside that door waiting to bag em hard...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

PorterIn2004 said:


> Wow. I'm normally pretty ready to back you, Ed, but I find HCP to be _regularly_ at _least_ remotely humorous and ranking with Barfo for the periodic knee-slapper. He also pretty regularly chimes in with thoughtful and considered basketball perspectives -- I don't always _agree_ with him but then there's no one here that's true of. Maybe you're conflating him with someone else? :whoknows:


Why thank you Mr. Porter. Thanks for the love. This guy Ed has been hating on me for a long time. Yeah, maybe he thinks I'm somebody else.....yeah that's it.


----------



## PorterIn2004

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Why thank you Mr. Porter. Thanks for the love. This guy Ed has been hating on me for a long time. Yeah, maybe he thinks I'm somebody else.....yeah that's it.


Maybe he's got you confused with Hap. You are so alike in so many ways, after all.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

PorterIn2004 said:


> Maybe he's got you confused with Hap. You are so alike in so many ways, after all.


What a horrible thing to say! We couldn't be more different if we tried. I'm very handsome and VERY lucky with the ladies, while HAP........well you know.


----------



## Ed O

PorterIn2004 said:


> Wow. I'm normally pretty ready to back you, Ed, but I find HCP to be _regularly_ at _least_ remotely humorous and ranking with Barfo for the periodic knee-slapper. He also pretty regularly chimes in with thoughtful and considered basketball perspectives -- I don't always _agree_ with him but then there's no one here that's true of. Maybe you're conflating him with someone else? :whoknows:


Nope. No confusion. The only thing that I remember him for is his .sig and his near-constant stream of "Who cares?" or "Close this thread!" comments, which almost always rub me the wrong way and he seems to post more of than the rest of the board combined.

As for his humor: meh. It's a subjective thing, I suppose.

Ed O.


----------

